# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ошибка: Преобразование значения к типу Булево

## neseforov

Полный код ошибки:
Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено
{Обработка.РабочийКалендар  ь.Форма.Форма.Форма(1412)}:	Если НЕ Элементы.ТабличныйДокумен  .ГоризонтальнаяПолосаПрок  рутки Тогда
{Обработка.РабочийКалендар  ь.Форма.Форма.Форма(1314)}:	ОбновлениеСтраницыЖурналП  редварительнойЗаписиСерве  р(ПараметрыПостроения, ОбновитьПанельДни, МассивСотрудниковИОбласте  й);	
{Обработка.РабочийКалендар  ь.Форма.Форма.Форма(1685)}:	ОбновлениеСтраницыЖурналП  редварительнойЗаписи(,Исти  на);


как исправить?

конф Хеликс Стом: Стоматологическая клиника, редакция 1.0 (1.0.25.2) 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1030)

Спасибо

----------


## burluckoff

Табличный документ это не булево, не может принимать значение ложь или истина. Используйте "неопределено". Если Элементы . ТабличныйДокумент <> неопределено

----------


## Andrej1984

Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено
{Обработка.РабочийКалендар  ь.Форма.Форма.Форма(1412)}:	Если НЕ Элементы.ТабличныйДокумен  .ГоризонтальнаяПолосаПрок  рутки Тогда
{Обработка.РабочийКалендар  ь.Форма.Форма.Форма(1314)}:	ОбновлениеСтраницыЖурналП  редварительнойЗаписиСерве  р(ПараметрыПостроения, ОбновитьПанельДни, МассивСотрудниковИОбласте  й);	
{Обработка.РабочийКалендар  ь.Форма.Форма.Форма(215)}:		ОбновлениеСтраницыЖурналП  редварительнойЗаписи(,Исти  на);

Помогите исправить.
Установил конф Хеликс Стом: Стоматологическая клиника, редакция 1.0 (1.0.25.2)
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1264)
Спасибо за помощь

----------

